# tree rats?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone having any luck with the tree rats? Haven't had the time to get into the woods for squirrel. Wondered how it has been.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

The girlfriend has nabbed a few here and there before work but she said seems like their more active on the cooler mornings.... As opposed to the warmer ones.... I haven't been out ratin in about a month but that's what I'm hearing from her


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

While I have not hunted them yet I have been seeing a ton while deer hunting, last year the mast was huge and that usually means lots of squirrel. This year where I hunt the mast is poor other than little red oak acorns, next year will probably not be as good. I plan on trying to get out after deer gun season.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I could have multiple limits at my place just from the shooting house while sitting there bow hunting, and from the cabin with many acres left for them ....hasn't been hunted for them for almost 30 years as the past owner never hunted them or anything and I was kinda saving it for the young ones ...but might have to start to thin them a little....all gray's .....crock potted squirrel kinda sounds good too


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Gonna take my 22 with me to deer camp and stay over til monday and hunt some of the ones that bugged me while in my stands.

REVENGE WILL BE MINE!!!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Good luck Huntinbull take one or two out for me too I had a pair of them by me 2 weeks ago chucking acorns at me.... I didn't want to chance spooking any deer that may have been close by so I didn't let one fly.... Haven't had time to be out since 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

They were out today saw 5 but my buddy got one and I got one the new air gun did great on mine 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Decided to thin a few before gun season (5) :my son can only take one day off & doesn't need pestered by those things : ) . Fried squirrel with mashed potatoes & gravy sounds like a good deerseason meal.


----------

